# Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream



## timbo01 (23. Mai 2012)

*Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Hi,
Seit in paar tagen fällt mir auf, dass ich ein ziemlich hohen UPLOAD habe, wenn ich auf Facebook gehe. (Ich lade kein Foto oder so hoch, ich öffne nur die Seite)

Ich hab Dorf-DSL (Telekom 16000)
Downstream: 358 kb/s
Upstream: 43 kb/s
Router: Speedport W701V

Wenn ich z.B. auf Facebook gehe steigt mein Upload auf ~40 kb/s an. Was sich natürlich im TS mit nem ~2000er Ping & Timeout bemerkbar macht.
Wenn nix offen ist außer Kaspersky hab ich nen Upload von 120 byte/s. (Traffic mit dem Traffic Monitor von Orbmu2k ausgelesen)
Sobald es dann zum Timeout kommt kann ich nicht mal mehr den Router anpingen. (speedport.ip & 192.168.0.1) Nach ca. 30sec hab ich dann aber wieder Internet.

Kann es sein dass ich mir nen Virus eingefangen habe? Neuaufsetzen werd ich eh am Wochenende (Umstieg auf SSD)
Oder ist es ein Problem mit dem Router? (ca. 3.5 Jahre alt)

Für Antworten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Ich tippe mal auf den router.Für mich klingt es so, als wenn er sich auf hängt und anschließend neu startet. Kannst du ihn ggf. an die wand hängen oder eben so aufstellen, das maximale belüftung gewährleistet ist?
Was deine angaben betrifft, rechnest du in kbyte oder kbit? Beides wäre allerdings von tkom 16000 sehr weit entfernt. (wobei 16 mbit auch kein dorf-dsl mehr ist)
Mit was für einem wert syncronisiert der router eigentlich?


----------



## timbo01 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Neustart dauert länger...
Er hängt im Keller an der Wand => Belüftung ok. (Falls du denkst ich bin per WLAN verbunden: Nein )

Und ich rechne in kbyte NICHT in kbit
Das mit der Geschwindigkeit ist so: Der Verteiler steht zu weit weg: Es kommt nur 3000 an 

Router synct mit: 
   DSL Downstream: 3130 kBit/s
   DSL Upstream:406 kBit/s

Ich hoffe das ist was du meinst.

Danke!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Neustart dauert länger...
> Er hängt im Keller an der Wand => Belüftung ok. (Falls du denkst ich bin per WLAN verbunden: Nein )


Dann wird dein router wohl langsam alt. Das wäre dann gleich noch ein grund den w701v raus zu hauen.


> Router synct mit:
> DSL Downstream: 3130 kBit/s
> DSL Upstream:406 kBit/s


 Hier haut grad was hinten und vorn nicht hin. Für eine 3000er leitung ist dein sync zu niedrig. (müssten 35xx kbit im downstream sein) Du hast nicht zufällig eine 6000 RAM-leitung?
Dies wäre gleich der nächste grund für einen neuen router, da sich i.d.r. mit passender technik aus einer 6000 Ram-leitung auch die vollen 6 mbit raus holen lassen.


----------



## timbo01 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse gesucht!*

Sry ich hatt auf der startseite vom router geschaut. im log steht 3482

was mich halt beunruhigt sind die 40 kb die ich dann auf einmal sende(Outgoing traffic). Und bis vor ein paar tagen war ja noch alles ok...


----------



## danomat (24. Mai 2012)

Lad dir mal netlimiter. Da siehst du genau wer was down/uploaded
Bzw mal in die systemmeldung vom router schauen. Wenn da dauernd verbindungen aufgebaut werden einfach mal 5 min komplett den router vom strom nehmen


----------



## timbo01 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Also der Router log sieht ganz normal aus. 1Mal verbindung aufbauen und fertig. Selbst nachdem ich ein Timeout hatte stand nix im Log.
Ich denke es hat irgendwas mit meinem pc zu tun.
Überflüssinge Netzwerkadapter wie Tunngle oder Wippien sind deaktiviert


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich denke es hat irgendwas mit meinem pc zu tun.
> Überflüssinge Netzwerkadapter wie Tunngle oder Wippien sind deaktiviert


  Denke bitte mal genau darüber nach... Was soll dein pc mit der dsl-aushandlung zu tun haben? Das macht der router (bzw. das darin verbaute modem) und dein pc bekommt erst garnix zu sehen davon.


timbo01 schrieb:


> Sry ich hatt auf der startseite vom router geschaut. im log steht 3482


Für eine 3 mbit festschaltung reicht das aber immer noch nicht und die 2 unterschiedlichen sync-werte sagen mir nur, das du ratenadaptiv geschalten wurdest. (das erklärt auch den evt. höheren upload)


> was mich halt beunruhigt sind die 40 kb die ich dann auf einmal sende(Outgoing traffic). Und bis vor ein paar tagen war ja noch alles ok...


Was ist bei dir "ok"? (upload-wert) Außerdem, sei doch froh das dir ein tkom-mitarbeiter deine leitung ratenadaptiv geschalten hat. So bekommst du wenigstens etwas mehr für dein geld.
Mal davon ab, was für einen vertrag (geschwindigkeit) hast du? Einen 16 mbit-vertrag der telekom kann ich dir bei diesem sync nicht wirklich glauben. Das wäre dann eher ein 6 mbit-vertrag ggf. mit fallback auf 3 mbit.


----------



## timbo01 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

hab jetzt mal mit netlimiter nachgesehen:

Kaspersky und Firefox laden irgendwas hoch...
Schalte ich Kaspersky (CBE 2012) aus, dann wird kaum noch etwas hochgeladen...


----------



## timbo01 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Ich glaube wir reden hier etwas aneinander vorbei...
Mir geht es nicht darum dass ich nur 40kb upstream hab, sondern darum dass ich mit 40kbps hochlade sobald ich auf Facebook oder PCGH gehe.


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Hast du Kaspersky Internet Security mitlaufen? Wäre eine Mögliche Ursache...


----------



## timbo01 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Kaspersky Security Suite CBE12

Firewall von Kaspersky ist aktiviert.

Edit: hab eben nochmal im router nachgesehen: hab nen SNR: 21.5 _db_ (DSLAM) u. 23 _db_ (Modem)
Ziemlich hoch, ne?


----------



## xSunshin3x (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Zu deinem SNR kann ich dir leider nichts sagen 

Was ich aber weiss ist, dass deine Kaspersky Security Suite einen "Facebook-Schutz" mitbringt. Sozusagen ein Web-AntiVir.. 
Das überprüft deinen Webbrowser auf dessen Inhalte, um Gefahren wie XSS, Phishing oder ähnliches zu verhindern. Die Datenbank/Definitionen liegen dazu scheinbar online auf einem Server von Kaspersky.
Deshalb wird der Seiteninhalt erst an Kaspersky geschickt, um dort überprüft/abgeglichen zu werden, um daraufhin Warnungen/Meldungen bei dir anzuzeigen.

Das könntest du deaktivieren...


----------



## timbo01 (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Boah Hammer!
Ich glaub das war die Lösung für das Problem! Runterregeln von dem WebAntivir hats zwar nicht gebracht, aber ausschalten war dann die Lösung.

Trotzdem frage ich mich, warum ich dann immer einen kompletten Verbindungsabbruch hatte... (Also Skype geht offline, Google ist nicht erreichbar usw...)

Auf jeden Fall: Danke!


----------



## xSunshin3x (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*

Wenn das Programm die höchste Priorität hat (evtl forced Kaspersky das auch, dass es selbst die höchste Prio hat) und dann eben soviel Datentraffic entsteht, dass deine Leitung voll ausgereizt ist, dann können die Informationen der anderen Programme eben nicht mehr gesendet werden (weil die Leitung eben durch Kaspersky schon ausgelastet ist) und zack --> timeout


----------



## TurricanVeteran (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ungewöhnlich hoher Upstream*



timbo01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden hier etwas aneinander vorbei...


Das merke ich auch gerade. Allerdings scheint dein problem jetzt auch gelöst zu sein.


timbo01 schrieb:


> Boah Hammer!
> Ich glaub das war die Lösung für das Problem! Runterregeln von dem WebAntivir hats zwar nicht gebracht, aber ausschalten war dann die Lösung.


Ist aber komisch... Wieso lädt der daten von deinem rechner hoch? Da hat der doch garnix zu suchen! Und inhalte, die im browser dargestellt weden, sind vom volumen her auch nicht so übermäßig groß.


xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Zu deinem SNR kann ich dir leider nichts sagen .


Der ist tkom-typisch hoch. Leitungen bei der tkom, die mit 6 mbit und weniger laufen, haben eigentlich immer 18 db snr und mehr. Das liegt an der fest-schaltung, die sehr konservativ ausfällt. Die einzige ausnahme ist, wenn man seine leitung ratenadaptiv schalten lässt. (6000 RAM und 2000 RAM)


xSunshin3x schrieb:


> Wenn das Programm die höchste Priorität hat (evtl forced Kaspersky das auch, dass es selbst die höchste Prio hat) und dann eben soviel Datentraffic entsteht, dass deine Leitung voll ausgereizt ist, dann können die Informationen der anderen Programme eben nicht mehr gesendet werden (weil die Leitung eben durch Kaspersky schon ausgelastet ist) und zack --> timeout


Was zuerst über die leitung geht entscheidet aber der router und nicht der rechner.
Mal davon ab, kaspersky wird wohl, wie alle anderen antivirus-programme, mit einem virtuellen server arbeiten. D.h. alle daten aus und in das internet gehen über diesen server (muß ja, ansonsten kann das programm nicht alles scannen) und somit haben alle anderen nur indirekten zugriff.


----------

